# Nigerian Dwarf baby...what do you think?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am looking at this little girl. She will be ready to come home mid august. I know she is young and being held in this picture but what are your opinions? im curious to know. She is registered and I am getting her for $150.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty little girl! Hard to say exactly what she looks like conformation wise from the pics.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

She is cute !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's adorable...but can't tell anything else about her from the photos.  I also look at sire, dam, and udders...dam's udder is especially important when considering a doe/buck kid.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just asked for more pics of her and of her dam hopefully ill get them soon!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, she's cute!
I'm such a sucker for those baby goats, I'd take her in a second.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does she come from a tested and registered herd? Up here, $150 is SUPER cheap, but you may just be getting a good deal.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well her dam sure is pretty. See if they will get you filled udder photos.


----------

